# How to make a magnetic pyraminx (Video)



## Amir Afiq (Nov 1, 2017)

Check it out, hit like and subscribe.
-----------------------------------------------------------
I use qiming in that vid, that pyraminx already have a ball bearing so the magnet doesn't really effect the pyraminx


----------



## tommyvt (Nov 4, 2017)

It was quite good


----------

